# Was Lita's career destroyed by Matt?



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

She definitely seemed uncomfortable her last few years being called a slut, whore, and other similar jeers. So yeah, it definitely hurt.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Eh, she ended up having a better career than him regardless, same goes for Edge. 

Her work with Edge was some of the best in her career. She went from one of the most loved babyfaces on the roster to one of the most hated heels and she played that character perfectly. I don't think Edge's big push would have been the same without her, and her heel push wouldn't have been the same without him. The circumstances were horrible, but it turned out beautifully, unfortunately for Matt. 

Even with everything that happened, she was still the top heel in the women's division until she retired and of course, her feud with Trish in 2006 had that "shoe on the other foot" feel that made their relationship even better. She did a lot after turning heel, mostly with Edge and that stuff was important to both their careers and to the show. She won the championship a couple of times too, so I don't think it was that bad on her career.

What it DID destroy was her personal life, which is ultimately worse. She got harassed on the streets, harassed in the ring, harassed by her employers. She got it bad, and I don't think that was deserved. The affair was wrong, but I find it hard to believe Matt was a total angel. What's worse is that Edge pretty much got away with it. He was able to go out on top, loved and adored by all, while Lita was forced to retire and was treated disgustingly on her way out too.

So I guess you could say that the Matt thing enhanced her character and gave it a whole new dimension, but at the same time, it shortened it and ruined her image too. Like I said, her career ended up being better than his _anyway_, but I think that's more on Matt than anyone else. She did great for herself and will go down in history as one of the best, it's a shame her career had to be tainted by that though.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> Eh, she ended up having a better career than him regardless, same goes for Edge.
> 
> Her work with Edge was some of the best in her career. She went from one of the most loved babyfaces on the roster to one of the most hated heels and she played that character perfectly. I don't think Edge's big push would have been the same without her, and her heel push wouldn't have been the same without him. The circumstances were horrible, but it turned out beautifully, unfortunately for Matt.
> 
> ...


True, Lita/Edge duo was fantastic, though the weeks leading up to and her final match were disgusting on the part of WWE fans. Did WWE at least try turning her face before she retired? Edge was able to do it.

Really, the biggest problem was that Matt carried that emotional baggage even after he was rehired in 2005 to feud with Edge, and couldn't cut a promo to save his life. He can't even talk in his Youtube videos.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

What TankOfRate said. Career wise it was great for her, she got women's championships as well as being a super hated heel. I don't think that makes up for the shitstorm her life became, though. Everyone treated her like shit.


sesshomaru said:


> True, Lita/Edge duo was fantastic, though the weeks leading up to and her final match were disgusting on the part of WWE fans. *Did WWE at least try turning her face before she retired? Edge was able to do it.*
> 
> Really, the biggest problem was that Matt carried that emotional baggage even after he was rehired in 2005 to feud with Edge, and couldn't cut a promo to save his life. He can't even talk in his Youtube videos.


A face turn would have been futile. The crowd thought they were oh-so-smart for finding out what Lita did, they wouldn't have started cheering her for anything in the world. Edge turned face many, many years later. After it was all forgotten.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, a face turn wouldn't have worked. You're forgetting that she's female. It ended up okay for Edge, but most fans would never have let her live it down. She _still_ gets berated now, and she left five years ago. As sad as I was that she left, I think the WWE deserved to have their two top women walk out on them within months of each other. The direction was changing anyway, so it was probably best for Trish and Lita to just walk away from it before it became what it has become today.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Lita ruined her own career but Matt contributed to that if you ask me


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Her career was fine, it wasn't ruined or destroyed by anyone. 

She began in ECW, then was lackey to a light heavyweight, then was over HUGE as part of Team Extreme with the Hardys, floundered a bit, then got with Edge on Screen who was a main event star and she was involved in PPV matches and the main parts of Smackdown before retiring on her terms when she wanted to.

A typical woman in modern wrestling either wrestles and peaks for 2 years then disappears, or just stays on the roster in meaningless 10-woman tag or battle royals, doing nothing.

Lita's career wasn't destroyed, it was amplified. She is on par with Trish, and above Micky James, Kelly Kelly, Eve and the rest of them. 

The worst thing I've ever known from her was when her band played the O2 Academy in Liverpool, and my friends band supported. There were roughly 200 people there at the beginning, left down to way under 100 when the support bands had finished. Her popularity in wrestling hasn't been the same in music.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Terry Gyimah said:


> Lita ruined her own career but Matt contributed to that if you ask me



Her personal life should not have been dragged into her career. They shouldn't have had the affair, but Matt shouldn't have whined on the Internet, neither should the WWE have treated her like utter crap for so long and dragged it onto TV. Stone Cold had a fabulous career despite his personal life, and so have so many wrestlers who have done much worse than cheat on their boyfriend/friend.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I think her and Matt Hardy ruined each others careers to be honest.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

Without Lita Edge probably woudn't have reached the same level as he did. Lita/Edge is what literally made Edge to my eyes. But at the same time post Lita/Edge....Lita was done.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

She made the right choice by retiring if you ask me


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

It definitely destroyed any chance of being a face again. It took a serious toll on her personal life which ultimately led to her retirement. However, when she was seen on the 15th anniversary of RAW and her guest spot with Pee-Wee Herman she did receive pretty good pops.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I still love you Lita


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, Hardy fanned the flames because he's childish and insecure like that.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Yes, Hardy fanned the flames because he's childish and insecure like that.


She was cheating on him with his friend. His reaction was not childish.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

she destroyed her the respect the fans had for her by cheating of Matt hardy with edge (who was married by the way)
she left because she was called a whore


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Eh, she ended up having a better career than him regardless, same goes for Edge.
> 
> Her work with Edge was some of the best in her career. She went from one of the most loved babyfaces on the roster to one of the most hated heels and she played that character perfectly. I don't think Edge's big push would have been the same without her, and her heel push wouldn't have been the same without him. The circumstances were horrible, but it turned out beautifully, unfortunately for Matt.
> 
> ...


Having read this, reading your signature and paying attention to previous posts from Tankofrate, it seems to me that you really care about women's wrestling. 

Have you seen this match?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> She was cheating on him with his friend. His reaction was not childish.


I'm not talking about the initial reaction. Comes a point when ya know, you get over it. Judging from Matt's recent idiocy, I don't blame her at all.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

No. Matt didn't destroy her career, if anything it ended up almost destroying his. What hurt Lita was something completely different.

Back in the day there was a sci-fi series starring Jessica Alba called Dark Angel. Lita guest starred on that and hurt herself bad. She recovered very well but her fear of getting hurt really showed in the ring after that. She was never the same after she came back.


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

no


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

AbismoNegro777 said:


> Having read this, reading your signature and paying attention to previous posts from Tankofrate, it seems to me that you really care about women's wrestling.
> 
> Have you seen this match?


I've heard of it but I've never actually got round to watching it. Thanks for that!


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

charmed1 said:


> No. Matt didn't destroy her career, if anything it ended up almost destroying his. What hurt Lita was something completely different.
> 
> Back in the day there was a sci-fi series starring Jessica Alba called Dark Angel. Lita guest starred on that and hurt herself bad. She recovered very well but her fear of getting hurt really showed in the ring after that. She was never the same after she came back.


I thought she actually became a better wrestler after her neck surgery as she shifted her focus from just jumping off crap to becoming a solid mat wrestler.

Matt's whining on the internet gave her career a shot in the arm in the short run, but screwed it over in the long run. The fans didn't need to know that Adam and Amy were sleeping together, we cared about Edge and Lita. But yeah, the person who got hurt by the Edge/Lita/Matt thing the most was Matt ironically.

And to the person who said this put on her par with Trish... she already was on par with Trish. Trish held the title more--mainly due to other people getting injured, but without Lita, Trish would not have main-evented Raw. Without Lita, Trish would not have had a long running story/feud to keep her occupied. What Lita's heel turn did do is give us a retelling of the story between the two with a new twist.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't think so, as someone had already said the neck injury really limited her to what she could do in the ring so she really had to rely on her charisma post-neck injury. Besides, one would have to believe that all parties mutually agreed upon the angle, so Lita probably didn't think of it as a detriment. At the end of the day, she is still one of the most recognizable female talents in the profession as far as women's wrestling fans are concerned, hard to destroy that.


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

No, for all the reasons stated.

Lita is known for having an equally successful run as a face and a heel, is one of the most respected female wrestlers the WWE have had and is a multiple champion. If she decided to return to wrestling, she'd be accepted back like that. 

The reason she left as a heel (and I agree, the Cryme Tyme seg was disgraceful) is because there wasn't a lot of distance between the situation and her retirement. Matt hadn't had his public meltdown, WWE had pushed them as uber heels and they were mega over. A quick turn wouldn't have worked but had she retired at the same time as Edge, I think she would have been cheered. Her name was cheered when Edge mentioned her in her retirement speech.

In the short run, she and Edge were unpopular but in the long run, they did way better than Matt. They are remembered as wrestling legends whereas Matt is that drug addict who crashes cars and lives in the shadow of little bro.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Ruined? Why? 

But yeah most things have been said already. 

Anyways now that people start revisiting the incident now that hardyz are in the shitstorm on the net it actually starts to get better for her(and worse for Matt). 

I just recently saw that byte this videos and have to say she did not look like a whore at all. Just a woman who got confused and fell in love. It's actually sad deal for her. If talked about her personal life. 

As far as her carer it made her into biggest heel diva ever. But that was then. Right now people really need to let that shit go. I bet both Lita and Edge learned from that life experience....as far as Matt...well that dude has really long way to go. 

Need to fight them demons...but maybe rather just let them go and not chat with them. It seems they are really screwing up his head. 

So is Matt in rehab yet?(I don't read what's on TNA section so please enlighten me).


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats tricky

On one hand she became one heel of a heel that audiences legitimately hated and her run with Edge was great

On the other hand once that was done there was nothing they could do with her, its not like she could go face


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone remember this?






:lmao He really is a nutcase. Wow.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Lita screwed Lita. That is, after she screwed Edge. She lost much of her fanbase when she cheated on Matt, so if anyone ruined her career, it was her.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

You know, I am a longtime lurker and I registered just to post this because I am an avid follower of wrestling and I love worked shoots. As a result, I have kept tabs on the whole Matt Hardy Lita Edge feud over the years. Back in 2006 fans generally hated Amy/Lita and Adam/Edge. Little did they know that the woman they jeered into retirement for sleeping with Edge would eventually be vindicated by Matt Hardy by 2008, whether via his unstable breakup reenactment-known only to a chosen few willing to shell out money, or via lesser known shoot interviews by Matt and Jeff.

October 2005- Jeff Hardy gives a scathing interview questioning Matt's version of the affair and calls him a controlling spin-doctor, who potentially misrepresented the circumstances of the breakup and his relationship with Amy

2008- some how Matt gets it into his head that it would be a great idea to give an interview on his version of events, only this version is not at all flattering unless you are hopelessly delusional. You can find this near 40 minute ramble on YT I will only summarize the pertinent points here:

*Lita and Edge had an EMOTIONAL affair
*Lita broke it off when Edge tried to get physical
*Matt broke up with Lita after finding voicemails from Edge begging her to leave Matt
*Edge's wife leaves him and they separate to file for divorce
*Edge continues to persue Lita. She breaks up with Matt he tells the whole lockerroom
*Matt and Lita attempt to reconcile but by this point he is seeing his ex...a woman he admits to seeing when Lita had her neck injury only to break things off when Lita gets upset about her calling their house

Now if everything Matt claims happened here is true he makes himself look pretty bad here. Keep in mind this was the guy giving interviews after he was fired in the summer of 2005 telling fans to support him by calling Lita a whore. 

And to those who say Amy's character was struggling by this time, recall that in Dec 04 she mainevented RAW for the2nd time to win the women's championship and was getting by some house show reports the third to best crowd reaction of the night,as a female on the roster. 

But does this mean I think the heel turn killed her career? No way. It killed her personal life and at least temporarily her love for WWE. Personally I think she had one of the best careers any woman there could hope for or even dream of because she changed the popular perception of woman wrestling in 2000, was picked no 10 in the first RAW draft as the only woman to make a top ten selection, mainevented more single and tag matches than any woman in RAW history, participated in hardcore matches,TLCs you name it and got in the ring and took bumps with Flair,Foley,Cena, Dreamer,Funk and valeted a guy through two world titles gaining two more women's championships. She is even remembered fondly today by most fans for that legacy.

Heh since this is my first post I can't make links. In any case, if you want to see the interviews search: Matt Hardy talks Lita/Edge Affair YouTube, or "Hardy Flashback: Keller interviews Jeff Hardy, who characterizes brother Matt as a spin doctor, gets into whole Matt-Lita-Edge love triangle"


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

I love lita, don't really like matt, but if anything her career got "better" after all she did. Now her personal life, that was another matter, but the fact is this, she behaved herself like a backstabbing SLUT and cheated on matt with his own best friend. No matter how you feel about matt hardy or lita for that matter, what she and edge did at the time was despicable of both of them and anyone trying to make lita seem like the victim cause of matt's whining is a deluded crack whore in their own right.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

> I think her and Matt Hardy ruined each others careers to be honest.


Honestly, I think that is partly true. Matt and Lita both gave interviews about getting de-pushed when they refused to do certain angles. A classic example is the proposed Jeff Hardy/Lita pairing with Matt going heel that creative wanted in '01. Jeff refused to go through with it, saying he thought of Amy as a sister, and they had the Undertaker take them all off TV for 3 weeks.

Another great example of this was Amy refusing to do sexier angles with the other women. This happened partly because Matt Hardy would tell her not to do things if he thought they were stupid. This is one of the reasons why Fit Finlay, the trainer of the women, hated him. Aside from the character re-design, it became obvious that by their split in '05 Amy was much more willing to do risqué angles than she was earlier in her career. 

She talked about this a bit a few interviews as potentially being the reason why she lost a lot of her championship shots, which coincides with Trish's story of getting buried for refusing to do a sexy lesbian angle with Torrie. Oh, and we can't forget Matt's disastrous decision to move back to RAW to be with her in 04 and creative forcing him to work through a bum knee to do a storyline with Lita and Kane.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

No. Matt's a trainwreck, but she's still a slag who cheated with one of his friends.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Actually, she ended up getting a nice spot in main event angles because of what happened. So I'd say it kind of worked out for her in the end.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

A heel getting heat?

I see no problem


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

All that matters is how you're remembered. That surge in popularity came at the price of her memory and off-screen character destroyed. Even after all these years, we remember her as that good wrestler who had that affair. I don't think the year or so of fame was worth the aftermath.


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

ice_edge said:


> Ruined? Why?
> 
> 
> So is Matt in rehab yet?(I don't read what's on TNA section so please enlighten me).


Yes he is actually the WWE's rehab facility.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I could see in a way where all of Matt Hardy's retarded statements and psychotic actions would hurt Lita, but kayfabe wise, it definitely helped her career. She was in the main event picture for quite some time with Edge, as the 'sinister sex pot' and was damn good at it.


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

And now Matt has revealed what he's really like, can Edge and Lita really be blamed? By their own admission, they could have handled it better but Matt really is an obnoxious, self-obsessed, egotistical, narcissistic cretin. It's amazing she was with him for as long as she was.

And I wouldn't read into anything Matt says about the situation, it's constantly changing.

Lita is still a legend in WWE women's wrestling, WWE would snatch her hand off if she said she wanted to come back full time and she did more in the industry than a lot of the women (unfortunately) get to do. It sucks that morons who lived vicariously through Matt abused her in the street and caused her to end it early but she still came out of the business with her legendary status intact.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

If anything she is the one who destroyed Matt. Look at him now, Once a hot tag team star is now a broken, psychotic piece of trash.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Matt himself didn't destroy Litas career, but the situation pretty much did.

From that point on the crowd completely shit on her every single time she was out, wether it be as a heel or a face. It provided good heel heat for her when she was in her partnership with Edge but it's still what caused her to leave. She went on record saying that people would shout 'you screwed matt' in her direction when she was walking down the street and things like that, which is part of the reason she left. So yeh, the situation with her, Matt and Edge difinitly destroyed her long term career. 

People are over it now though, she could come back and be cheered like she was in the past. Besides, you say 'destroyed career' like her career was a failure. On the contrary she's still giong to be remembered as noe of the best female wrestlers ever and had a fantastic career while she was there. Would still love to see her back though.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*It's vice versa here, and since Lita is/was a slut, she shouldn't get so upset with the chants.*


----------



## thehumangod1 (Sep 10, 2011)

YunisTaker said:


> It's vice versa here, *and since Lita is/was a slut, she shouldn't get so upset with the chants.*


this


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

Oh, we're back to this. Lita has a sex life and ergo, is a slut.

Pathetic.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Her neck injury ruined her career.

The feud between Matt & Edge helped her if anything.


----------



## bressie (Sep 23, 2011)

planetarydeadlock said:


> No. Matt's a trainwreck, but she's still a slag who cheated with one of his friends.


She didnt actually Mr. Keyboard Warrior


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Nomad said:


> Oh, we're back to this. Lita has a sex life and ergo, is a slut.
> 
> Pathetic.


She cheated on someone.

That's bad ergo she's a bad person.

People don't want to cheer for someone who legitimately deserves scorn.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

The Hardy Cultists are hillarious

"HOW COULD YOU LEAVE MATT HARDY, YOU GUYS COULDA BEEN SO HAPPY TOGETHER!"
And only now its revealed what an absolutely psycopathic fuckup Matt Hardy truly is, funny tiemz.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

Smashisleet said:


> Her neck injury ruined her career.
> 
> The feud between Matt & Edge helped her if anything.


I was going to say that exact same thing. Darn it, Dark Angel. Before the whole Matt/Edge feud, I never thought Lita would have made a credible heel but the storyline changed my mind. The crowds hated her.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

zombiemaster said:


> She cheated on someone.
> 
> *That's bad ergo she's a bad person.*
> 
> People don't want to cheer for someone who legitimately deserves scorn.


:lmao If your moral compass is truly that over-simplified then I can't help but feel sorry for you. Of course no-one wants to cheer for someone that deserves scorn, that's why the majority of the shit that they do backstage is kept private. Because, you know, it's their personal lives and everything, and if you knew all about their personal lives it sounds like there wouldn't be a soul on the roster that'd get a cheer out of you.


----------



## bressie (Sep 23, 2011)

zombiemaster said:


> She cheated on someone.
> 
> That's bad ergo she's a bad person.
> 
> People don't want to cheer for someone who legitimately deserves scorn.


Matt and Lita had an understanding/open relationship


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Actually, she ended up getting a nice spot in main event angles because of what happened. So I'd say it kind of worked out for her in the end.


I almost forgot about that hilarious 3 minute match she had with John Cena in '06. I think the only woman that's come close to doing that against the biggest babyface in the company since then is Vickie Guerrero, and it was a tag with Edge and Kelly.

Lita was considered an equal opportunity heel even though she was a woman--it was perfectly acceptable to throw her into tables or around the mat, because she was just that evil...and the crowd loved it! Not to mention, Amy always did a great job playing it up. Honestly as much as she hated the toll it took on her personal life, she did say that she loved doing heel work with Edge against Cena, apparently they used to talk a lot backstage about what kinds of insults to do and she'd have a lot of fun planning their segments.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Everything that needs to be said has been said so in short...

Lita's career was not destroyed by Matt, but her personal was destroyed by Matt to a certain extent.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

Lita got fucked by the WWE and the writers of the WWE for making more out of the situation then what it was at the time. Matt Hardy is a moron imo, Amy while made some mistakes is a good person that tried to make the best of it but got burned out because of the WWE booking team and moronic WWE fans. WWE can go to hell for how they treated her.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Crowking said:


> *Lita was considered an equal opportunity heel even though she was a woman--it was perfectly acceptable to throw her into tables or around the mat*, because she was just that evil...and the crowd loved it! Not to mention, Amy always did a great job playing it up. Honestly as much as she hated the toll it took on her personal life, she did say that she loved doing heel work with Edge against Cena, apparently they used to talk a lot backstage about what kinds of insults to do and she'd have a lot of fun planning their segments.


Actually one of the biggest things I liked about that storyline, and Lita in general. Not just the FU, she got twist of fates, barbed wire, everything. She also gave as good as she got. Show me a diva on today's roster that'd be up for half of the stuff she did.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Actually one of the biggest things I liked about that storyline, and Lita in general. Not just the FU, she got twist of fates, barbed wire, everything. She also gave as good as she got. Show me a diva on today's roster that'd be up for half of the stuff she did.


Foley actually credited her with being essential to the success of his hardcore match against Edge. She always brought a definite atmosphere to the encounters at ring side, from going over the top rope/lighting the table on fire/taking barbed wire to the mouth.

IMO it really put her over...there was a match between Randy Orton vs HHH in 06 with Edge and HBK at ringside. Lita had stayed in the back, but walked out in the middle of the match down to the ring. You could FEEL the mood in the arena changed. Everyone's attention was drawn to the entrance ramp. The crowd was boo-ing hissing and chanting, HHH actually stopped fighting Randy to look at Lita walking down the ramp and threaten her to back off. The announcers got into it too--"uh oh, it's Lita--what is she going to do?"

She was a veritable heat magnet! Another great example of this was that handicapped match with HHH and Cena vs Edge, where Edge threw Lita into Cena's face outside the ring, or she got up on the ring ropes and pulled a Debra to distract HHH. The crowd got into it, he played along, the announcers hyped it up--she did a great job.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Ahh Lita. She will forever be missed.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

Matthew didn't ruin it, the 'fans' ruined it.
Ignoring a great career because of one small personal thing is moronic. This shit happens all the time, get over it.

If she was a bloke this wouldn't have even been mentioned.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Apparently Matt made way to much of a deal about and the only think edge and lita did was send voice messages.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

it sure was. that dirty skanks career was done in by Matt.


----------



## Garuda (Oct 14, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Oh, we're back to this. Lita has a sex life and ergo, is a slut.
> 
> Pathetic.


no she's a slut because she supposedly was in love with matt but had sex with edge because she couldn't go without sex for a couple of days while matt was injured. total slut bag


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Apparently Matt made way to much of a deal about and the only think edge and lita did was send voice messages.


Matt exposed himself as a drama queen with that shoot interview...probably the worse part about it for him was that he tried to work things out with her but it was too late to get past it with the fans screaming expletives at her every week. It really seemed like in those worked shoot segments between him and Edge those two guys were really making their true feelings known.

"It's not my fault you only had 1 serious relationship till you were 30."

I'm sorry but that made me laugh so hard.

And the look on Amy's face during that whole thing--she looked like she was legit going to start crying. In retrospect, given what eventually happened I feel bad whenever someone posts that video.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

I still think of her as the best women's wrestler I've ever seen in WWE nothing she did in her personal life is really any business of mine so I don't care.

However, Lita's career was definitely hurt by Matt's constant bitching. Sure, she did a terrible thing, but neither she nor Edge deserved to be vilified for that on live TV week in and week out. The situation should never have gone public the way it did


----------



## bressie (Sep 23, 2011)

Garuda said:


> no she's a slut because she supposedly was in love with matt but had sex with edge because she couldn't go without sex for a couple of days while matt was injured. total slut bag


By the three people's account of the situation Lita and Edge didnt have sex until after the shit with Matt going crazy on his website went down.

At least be informed here.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Garuda said:


> no she's a slut because she supposedly was in love with matt but had sex with edge because she couldn't go without sex for a couple of days while matt was injured. total slut bag


couple of days, what? lita admitted she fell in love with edge. falling in love with someone does not make you a 'slut bag'


----------



## sgc316 (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys actually believed all that bullshit?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

what bullshit


----------



## Garuda (Oct 14, 2011)

bressie said:


> By the three people's account of the situation Lita and Edge didnt have sex until after the shit with Matt going crazy on his website went down.
> 
> At least be informed here.


you're saying that matt got mad because she broke up with him and started dating edge? from everything i've heard, she cheated on him, then broke up with him. also, "by all three people's account of the situation"? obviously matt wouldn't know when edge and lita first had sex...




greendayedgehead said:


> couple of days, what? lita admitted she fell in love with edge. falling in love with someone does not make you a 'slut bag'


uhm she cheated on matt cuz she's a slut who can't go without it for a couple of days. then said she fell in love with edge to seem like she's not a slut


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Garuda said:


> you're saying that matt got mad because she broke up with him and started dating edge? from everything i've heard, she cheated on him, then broke up with him. also, "by all three people's account of the situation"? obviously matt wouldn't know when edge and lita first had sex...


no he was telling how matt hardy and edge's wife found out together that they were having an affair, but later on matt said it was just emotional at the time. 



Garuda said:


> uhm she cheated on matt cuz she's a slut who can't go without it for a couple of days. then said she fell in love with edge to seem like she's not a slut



oh, i see. it's nice to hear firsthand from someone that knows her personally. thanks for the info


----------



## bressie (Sep 23, 2011)

Garuda said:


> you're saying that matt got mad because she broke up with him and started dating edge?


No and I really dont know how you came to that.



Garuda said:


> from everything i've heard, she cheated on him, then broke up with him. also, "by all three people's account of the situation"? obviously matt wouldn't know when edge and lita first had sex...


Please enlighten me where you heard this, please. For an Edge fan you dont seem too clued up on it.


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

Garuda said:


> no she's a slut because she supposedly was in love with matt but had sex with edge because she couldn't go without sex for a couple of days while matt was injured. total slut bag


OK, now to hear from someone who's not a complete retard...

She split up with Matt who was described by his own brother as a possessive control freak to be with a man who'd been one of her closest friends for years and who she got in a relationship with. I know life up Matt Hardy's arse was popular six years ago but these days? Wow.


----------



## Garuda (Oct 14, 2011)

bressie said:


> Please enlighten me where you heard this, please. For an Edge fan you dont seem too clued up on it.


its common knowledge that while matt was injured, lita cheated on him with edge. i think u should look this stuff up b4 u decide to comment on them. i mean its the whole foundation of this situation...


----------



## bressie (Sep 23, 2011)

Garuda said:


> its common knowledge that while matt was injured, lita cheated on him with edge. i think u should look this stuff up b4 u decide to comment on them. i mean its the whole foundation of this situation...


I think you should learn proper punctuation.

"Common knowledge" isnt a proper citation.

This common knowledge is incorrect. Lita didnt cheat on Matt with Edge at the time Matt heard the answer machine messages the weekend he flipped out the website.


----------



## Garuda (Oct 14, 2011)

bressie said:


> I think you should learn proper punctuation.
> 
> "Common knowledge" isnt a proper citation.
> 
> This common knowledge is incorrect. Lita didnt cheat on Matt with Edge at the time Matt heard the answer machine messages the weekend he flipped out the website.


and what make you think she didn't cheat on him. i find it a little hard to beleive that these two adults now in a relationship wouldn't have sex


----------



## bressie (Sep 23, 2011)

Garuda said:


> i find it a little hard to beleive that these two adults now in a relationship wouldn't have sex


The relationship was platonic (look it up)at that point in time from Lita's POV.


----------



## Garuda (Oct 14, 2011)

bressie said:


> The relationship was platonic (look it up)at that point in time from Lita's POV.


u ever thought about the possibility that her and edge lied about not having sex? its really simple to say and would give them a better image. but anyone with common sense would assume that they had sex


----------



## bressie (Sep 23, 2011)

Garuda said:


> but anyone with common sense would assume that they had sex


Says the man who cant punctuate. Sorry but you cant proport that you've common sense when you write like this.

Your reasoning isnt based on any factual evidence. All three sides have said that Edge and Lita didnt have sex behind Matt's back. Now you are just laying out fantasy scenarios here.


----------



## Garuda (Oct 14, 2011)

bressie said:


> Says the man who cant punctuate. Sorry but you cant proport that you've common sense when you write like this.
> 
> Your reasoning isnt based on any factual evidence. All three sides have said that Edge and Lita didnt have sex behind Matt's back. Now you are just laying out fantasy scenarios here.


ok stop saying all three parties because theres no way matt would know when edge and lita first had sex. so edge and lita said it, and obviously lied. the evidence you want is common sense, they're two adults, in a relationship. what else is needed to be known


----------



## bressie (Sep 23, 2011)

Garuda said:


> ok stop saying all three parties because theres no way matt would know when edge and lita first had sex. so edge and lita said it, and obviously lied. the evidence you want is common sense, they're two adults, in a relationship. what else is needed to be known


Seriously how old are you?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

bressie said:


> The relationship was platonic (look it up)at that point in time from Lita's POV.


Forget it. Some people will never get off the Matt Hardy can do no wrong band wagon. For goodness sakes, the guy gives an interview outright saying it was only an EMOTIONAL affair and admits Lita and Edge never had sex when she was with him, but got together after his wife left him and they broke up.

Yet people are still riding the "OMG she's such a slut! What a whore bag!" train...when the very guy she was dating at the time said that she even REJECTED Edge when he tried to make a move on her and she was with him. His own brother calls him a control freak and wishes he could apologize to Lita and Edge to get their side of the story less than a few months after the mess took place.

Give me a break. Go find the interviews for yourself and listen to Matt's side of the story that he conveniently decided to share 2 years after Amy got booed out of the business.

Honestly, the loyalty to this "Amy is a whore who ruined Matt Hardy's life" crap is ridiculous...it's just mind boggling.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Basically and she then transitioned into Edge's slutty manager. In the end though people believe she ruined Matt Hardys life or was the beginning of the downhill so it doesn't matter either way.


----------



## bressie (Sep 23, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Forget it. Some people will never get off the Matt Hardy can do no wrong band wagon. For goodness sakes, the guy gives an interview outright saying it was only an EMOTIONAL affair and admits Lita and Edge never had sex when she was with him, but got together after his wife left him and they broke up.
> 
> Yet people are still riding the "OMG she's such a slut! What a whore bag!" train...when the very guy she was dating at the time said that she even REJECTED Edge when he tried to make a move on her and she was with him. His own brother calls him a control freak and wishes he could apologize to Lita and Edge to get their side of the story less than a few months after the mess took place.
> 
> ...


^ This no matter what "common sense" tells you 

Matt flipped out over Edge's answer machines asking Lita to leave Matt and START a relationship with him.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

bressie said:


> ^ This no matter what "common sense" tells you
> 
> Matt flipped out over Edge's answer machines asking Lita to leave Matt and START a relationship with him.


What is so damning about this is that Matt Hardy historically lies and exaggerates a lot of crap. I mean, we know this to be true.

Yet if he made up this story, he couldn't do a better job of making himself NOT look like an ass? Even if say, he embellished the voice mails--which he probably did--why on Earth would he not just lie and say "Amy was screwing Adam for months behind my back and was a total slut." No, Hardy gave a shoot interview and talked about Adam falling for Amy, trying to seduce her away, Amy developing feelings for the guy, but ultimately rejecting him and going back to Matt--only for Matt to discover the messages and break things off with her when she revealed that yes, she did actually have feelings for Adam but was choosing to be with him instead.

My God, what a whore! I can't believe she chose to be with another man after she and her boyfriend couldn't work things out! Man she must sleep with everyone! I can't believe Adam didn't talk his way into her pants!

You do realize that Matt Hardy's version of events makes him look like a total narcissistic, insensitive clod right? He was jeering fans on to call his ex a whore after he was fired for complaining on the Internet with statuses like, "Matt Hardy never betrayed a close friend." All of this happened because Amy fell in love with someone else and they broke up. For the longest time, he implied she was shagging the guy for months behinds his back, when nothing of the sort happened. How easily people forget the ire going on against Amy in the IWC that summer. 

People were complaining that Adam and Amy should be fired, that Matt should get the main event push, that Amy ruined his life. She was getting death threats. You'd think Amy castrated Matt and roasted his nuts while Adam cackled over it.

(Though he did make it sound that way during his return promo.)


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

Remember that Matt's version of events aren't neccasarily true so anything he says has to be taken with a large pinch of salt. He changed his story several times and I don't believe Adam or Amy have officially spoken about it. He was saying at the start that he demanded Amy stop seeing Adam, she refused and left. 

But I agree with your general point. The abuse they got was ridiculous, whether or not they actually had sex before Matt found out or not. He basically caused Amy's early retirement with his constant goading of fans to abuse them and his complaing of a conspiracy holding him down. He doesn't seem to realise that he was held down because Adam and Amy are better than him in every aspect of professional wrestling.


----------



## SnakeSpear (Jan 29, 2006)

I feel sad for Lita she was the best female wrestler =(


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Nomad said:


> But I agree with your general point. The abuse they got was ridiculous, whether or not they actually had sex before Matt found out or not. He basically caused Amy's early retirement with his constant goading of fans to abuse them and his complaing of a conspiracy holding him down. He doesn't seem to realise that he was held down because Adam and Amy are better than him in every aspect of professional wrestling.


I always thought it must've really stung when creative made it known they wanted to split him from Lita on-screen and pair her romantically with Jeff back in 2001. It would have to be obvious to anyone around then that the goal was to take the two most over members of the Team Xtreme stable and further cement their status as the fan-favorite babyfaces.


----------



## Dedy (Nov 11, 2020)

at the time I commented on this thread for those three people.
Lita hofers wwe who explained that her career was recognized by the company and one of the female revolutionaries.
Personally, when viewed from his social media, I feel he is much more relaxed and really enjoys the free life he has today, yes, there is one thing that does not complete it (life companion) but very inspiring for those who follow his social media.
Edge what a hofers wwe want to say, a true wwe legend, has its own record, and is also an inspiration to some of the company's superstars. nothing to get past him, his return not long ago might just make up for a good time to say his already good retirement speech in 2011. 
Personally what can he say apart from enjoying a life that has full supporters like his wife, his children, his fans from the start through black and white as a wwe superstar and those closest to him who positively influence what he does, nothing to say anymore.
Matt Hardy, how positive is his career to keep struggling to have a career in a decent place so that he doesn't always go back and forth from one company to another.
His personality which I clearly caught on his social media is currently still promoting himself and expecting self-recognition of the industry his followers and fans are ridiculous about. 

12/1/2020


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

No. Lita's career was ruined because of Vince's creepy obsession with Trish Stratus.


----------

